# vintage schwinn (?) track / road bike value



## detroitbike (Nov 21, 2016)

looks pre-Paramount production. Prices getting up there...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182358731378?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2016)

Could be a small frame 39-40 Paramount. Odd looking stem though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Is the fork bent or just the angle? V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2016)

fork looks bent to me as well.
That price is a little surprising.
JKent


----------



## kccomet (Nov 22, 2016)

no paramount, but could be a wastyn build or something else with some paramount parts. it has very cool head lugs


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sure looks like a Paramount to me. The rear dropouts and the lugs are the same and the seat stay ends look like Schwinn.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 22, 2016)

Wastyn build, probably.
  Too early for a true Paramount. The head tube lugs evolved from this style.
  this has the precursor to the 'Keyhole' or 'Fishmouth' lugs that were found on the Paramounts.
   This is what the Paramount evolved from......


----------



## kccomet (Nov 22, 2016)

it is a pretty cool bike, it didnt quite do it for me at first glance. small frame with the seat sky high it looks odd. im thinking wastyn, they made some pretty plain builds and some pretty ornate ones. wonder if theres a serial number or markings on the frame


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Nov 23, 2016)

Fork is bent, they state that in the listing, I don't think that will matter to people interested in this particular bicycle. It's not a Paramount, many bikes like this ended up with Schwinn track parts, I have a Brennan with a Schwinn adjustable track stem. The chainring is an early one without the cross braces in the openings. It may be a Wastyn but a serial number would not be useful, Wastyn would put any number you wanted on a bike per Scott Wastyn. It's a cool old war horse, I hope whoever gets it has the good sense to leave it alone.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Nov 23, 2016)

Similar Wastyn at the bottom of this page...

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/events/heartland_2011/index13.htm

Not conclusive, but closer than a Paramount


----------

